# Schutz der Folie gegen UV Licht



## ralph_hh (19. Apr. 2019)

Ist es zwingend erforderlich oder ratsam, zumindest die PVC Folie auf der sonnenbeschienenen nördliche Teichseite gegen UV Licht zu schützen? Ich hab ein bisschen Bedenken, wie das aussieht, wenn da eine Matte wie eine Art Teppich im Wasser liegt. Was nimmt man da? Ufermatte? Ist ja vom Kostenpunkt bald teurer als die Folie selbst...


----------



## Zacky (19. Apr. 2019)

Die offenliegenden Folienbereich werden mit der Zeit halt etwas an Flexibilität verlieren, was aber nicht zwingend bedeuten muss, dass die Folie  im abgedeckten Teichbereich einen Schaden nimmt. Dennoch empfiehlt es sich halt auf Grund der "Lebensverlängerung" die Folie zu schützen, da häufig die freiliegende Folie auch gleich die Kapillarsperre darstellt.
Ufermatte ist dafür ganz gut geeignet und wenn man das als langen Streifen nur auf den freiliegenden Bereichen zusätzlich darüber legt, sieht das doch nicht schlecht aus. Bei mir ist die Ufermatte schon gut zugewachsen. Moose und andere Kleinpflanzen die durch den Wind daher getragen wurden, wachsen prächtig und optisch ganz nett.


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2019)

Wo ist die Grenze ......links bepflanzt
rechts Ufermatte


----------



## Zacky (19. Apr. 2019)

@samorai Ron...  a'bissl verwackelt, aber dennoch gut!


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2019)

Besser?


----------



## Zacky (19. Apr. 2019)




----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2019)

Ralph,
statt der teuren Ufermatte habe ich Synthetikrasen genommen ( 4,- € m² ca. .) , ohne Noppen, die lösen sich nämlich im Wasser auf. 
Gibts in grün, braun und anthrazit . In etwas breitere Streifen geschnitten, bedeckt es die Folie gut.


----------



## ralph_hh (20. Apr. 2019)

Hauptsache, er schwimmt nicht. Unter Wasser ist das Problem ja auch...


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Hauptsache, er schwimmt nicht


 
Wohin soll er denn schwimmen.???  Leg einfach einen Stein drauf, bis er sich vollgesogen hat !


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ralph,
vergiß bei allen Optionen nicht die Kapillarsperre! Ich hänge mal ein Beispiel an (wobei ich die Kiesel nach und nach per Hand wieder herausgesammelt habe, es geht auch ohne ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ralph_hh (25. Apr. 2019)

Hab mir gestern im Baumarkt Kunstrasen angesehen. Irgendwie erschint mir der extrem streif, ist halt auf der Unterseite mit Plasitk beschichtet als Träger für den "Rasen". Das dünne Zeug, 2,5€/qm,, die dicken teuren sind noch schlimmer. Ist die normale Ufermatte flexibler? Ist jetzt preislich kein Drama, wenn das nicht taugt, aber zig Meter Müll produzieren muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Ist die normale Ufermatte flexibler?


Bisschen so wie ein dicker Teppich. https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-g...hash=item361346e916:m:m1buyeMrniWqtynoFiWuofw
4,95 /m²


----------



## lollo (26. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern im Baumarkt Kunstrasen angesehen.


Hallo,
wenn du so etwas benutzt, sollte der Kunstrasen vorher sehr gut gespült werden, am besten mit einem Kärcher,
damit die ganze Chemie dort raus kommt.


----------



## ralph_hh (26. Apr. 2019)

Wertvoller Tip... Danke!
Folie und Vlies sind heute gekommen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> aber zig Meter Müll produzieren muss auch nicht sein.


Was meinst Du denn, aus was die Ufermatten von Naturagart etc. sind.
Ist 100 % verrottungsfestes Polypropylen. Hat die Natur auch in 1000 Jahren noch was von . 
Da zum Nachlesen :
https://www.aquagart.de/teichwelt/ufer-und-boeschungsmatten/ufermatte-gruen/


----------



## ralph_hh (29. Apr. 2019)

Ich wollte eher vermeiden, dass ich den Kunstrasen kaufe, merke, der taug nicht, den weg schmeisse und noch mal das Ufervlies kaufe. Ich hab jetzt den Kunstrasen und der ist ganz ok. Bisschen steif, aber das klappt, wenn man die Bahnen schmaler schneidet.


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Apr. 2019)

So, Teich ist mit Wasser gefüllt, hab dann die Kunstrasenstücke eingebracht. Offenbar ist das Zeug leichter als Wasser, das bringt ein paar Probleme mit sich. Da wo Substrat drauf ist, Steine und Sand, liegt das gut, aber an den steileren Hängen schwimmt das auf, sobald ein bisschen Spannung drauf ist. Da wo die Folie durch den Wasserdruck in Falten liegt, steht der Kunstrasen vom Hang ab. Sieht merkwürdig aus. Ich bin noch am überlegen, was ich da mache, in beliebig schmale Streifen schneiden bringt nichts. Vielleicht mache ich da mit Kabelbinder ein Gewicht dran.


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Apr. 2019)




----------



## DbSam (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ralph,


wenn ich mir Deine Bilder so anschaue und falls Du meine Meinung noch einmal hören möchtest:
Bei solch einer Teichanlage hätte sich ein Uferband geradezu angeboten. Das Geld wäre statt im Kunstrasen dort besser aufgehoben gewesen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Apr. 2019)

Der Rasen ist primär dazu gedacht, die Folie auch im Flachwasser zu schützen, nicht nur am aus dem Wasser stehenden Rand.

Mit dem Teichband hast Du sicher Recht. Aber das Teichband war mir zu aufwändig, sowohl vom verbauen her als auch von den Kosten, die mir eh etwas aus dem Ruder laufen. Das Band hat die Funktion, den Abschluss der Folie am Rand zu fixieren. Ich hab die Folie zwischen den Steinen hinten und grobem Kies vorne eingeklemmt, das erfüllt den selben Zweck und ich bin recht zuversichtlich, das das funktioniert. Eventuell nehm ich da Natursteinplatten, damit ich nicht so viel Kies schütten muss. Beide Bauarten haben dann die Eigenart, dass die hoch stehende Folie irgendwie kaschiert werden muss, wenn sie arg weit über dem Wasserspiegel liegt..


----------



## DbSam (30. Apr. 2019)

Ja, die Kosten ...



ralph_hh schrieb:


> Beide Bauarten haben dann die Eigenart, dass die hoch stehende Folie irgendwie kaschiert werden muss, wenn sie arg weit über dem Wasserspiegel liegt..


Das wäre bei der Bauart mit dem Uferband eben nicht der Fall.
Dieses kann so verlegt werden, dass der Wasserspiegel ganz, ganz knapp unter der Leiste steht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Carsten,
da geb' ich Dir recht. 
Hallo Ralph,
im Prinzip würde jeder dünne Kunststoffstreifen (PE oder PP als preiswerte Beispiele) in Waage an die Steinreihe angedübelt wohl diese Funktion erfüllen. Alternativ finde ich auch ein gebohrtes Aluband ganz interessant, hier ein kommerzielles Angebot, wo das Band mit Ufermatte kaschiert wurde (wobei so ein Aluprofil selber nicht häßlich sein muß - denk' an Edelstahl-Schrauben!).
Ich hoffe, Du verstehst meine Anregungen - es gibt einige Teichbau/Teichtechnik-Anbieter, die solche Sachen gebrauchsfertig im Angebot haben. Auf Dauer hast Du Arbeit mit dem Rand an der Mauer, wenn er nicht in Waage fixiert wird. Ich würde bei einer angedübelten Lösung auch die Edelstahl-Schrauben abdichten, damit darüber keine Feuchtigkeit ins Mauerwerk geht - z. B. mit Innotec auf der Hinterseite des Bandes (unterhalb der Schraublöcher), und die Schraubenköpfe selber.
Mit dem Wasser mach' Dir mal weniger Gedanken - das gibt sich. Ich habe nachträglich (in der Summe) mehrere Schubkarren Erde in meinen Teichrand gebracht, ohne Wasser abzulassen. Der Wind bläst Dir übers Jahr weitaus mehr in den Teich - das heißt Kescher und/oder Skimmer .


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Mai 2019)

Zwei Fragen hätte ich zu den PU Streifen.
1- wo bekommt man die her? Ich hab mal für andere Zwecke sowas gesucht, online bin ich nicht fündig geworden und im Baumarkt auch nicht. Da gib's nur Regenrinnen oder Kabelschächte aber kein "Bastelmaterial" aus Plastik.

2 - Wenn ich die PU Leiste an den Stein düble, was mach ich dann mit der Folie? Von unten drunter klemmen? Dann sieht man die Leiste. Von obern drüber klemmen geht nicht, dann kommt man nicht mehr an die Schrauben. Oder schraub ich das Band innen vor die Folie?? Das leckt doch dann durch die Löcher...
Das Profisystem hat ja oben einen selbstklemmenden Schlitz in der Aluleiste...


----------



## DbSam (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralph,

welche Länge wird benötigt?



Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Mai 2019)

Die Länge der Steinmauer ist 7m. Auf der vorderen Seite steht die Folie gegen einen Erdwall der durch Bruchsteinplatten oben abgedeckt ist, da lässt sich nichts dübeln, da könnte man aber nachträglich Erdanker versenken.

Wenn es denn nicht alles auch so funktioniert. Wo genau ist das Problem, wenn der Folienrand "lose" zwischen der Mauer und ein paar großen Steinen eingeklemmt ist?


----------



## DbSam (2. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß gar nicht so recht, was ich Dir so antworten soll ...
Denn schon rein optisch betrachtet, ist der auf den letzten Fotos gepostete Folienknotenteichrand nicht soooo der große Bringer.
Ich wüsste vor Schreck auch gar nicht, wie man da sinnvoll alles zusammenknoten und unter Steinen verstecken soll.



ralph_hh schrieb:


> Wenn es denn nicht alles auch so funktioniert. Wo genau ist das Problem, wenn der Folienrand "lose" zwischen der Mauer und ein paar großen Steinen eingeklemmt ist?


Na ja, diese Frage hatte ich Dir schon beantwortet:


DbSam schrieb:


> Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht und den Erfahrungen aus Hilfeschreien hier im Forum ist die sichere Gestaltung des Uferbereiches mit einer guten Kapillarsperre am wichtigsten.
> Sämtliche Aufstell-, Umschlag- und Faltlösungen mögen zwar in erster Linie weniger aufwändig und viel preiswerter erscheinen, erfordern aber später einen erhöhten Aufwand bei der Pflege. Zum Beispiel wegen verrutschenden Steinen, Uferwallbewegungen, -senkungen, etc.
> Hier werden mir einige Leute widersprechen, aber zu 90% kommt das Verständnis zum Problem nach einigen Jahren der ständigen Zuppelei ...


Siehe auch den Kapillarsperrenthread.

Ansonsten:
Bei den paar Metern würde ich zu dem Band von Naturagart greifen, da sind schon alle Zutaten wie Schrauben etc. dabei. Das fehlt oft bei den preiswerteren Lösungen und wenn man das Zeugs erst kaufen muss, dann minimiert sich der preisliche Vorteil ganz schnell.
Ebenso ist der Zeitaufwand bei kostensparenden Basteleien nicht zu verachten.
...


Vermutlich wirst Du aber das Ufer irgendwie 'hinpfriemeln' und damit leben.
Das geht alles ...
... irgendwie. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wie ich die Lage nach all Postings hier so einschätze, hätte ich diese Zeilen auch nicht schreiben müssen.
lol


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Mai 2019)

Ach, wer weiß, wenn's mich nervt, bau ich das Uferband nachträglich ein.  
Zu der Optik, die ist Mist, keine Frage  Ich werde die Folie nicht mehr umschlagen. Und dann Steine davor. Ist halt alles noch nicht fertig...


----------



## Jana_mai84 (31. Mai 2019)

Hey Ralph,

es gibt doch mittlerer Weile UV beständige PVC Teichfolien. Ich habe meine von hier https://www.aquagart.de/teichwelt/teichfolie-und-teichvlies/teichfolie/. Kannst ja mal schauen. Aber mit einer UV-beständigen Folie kannst du dir die ganzen anderen Sachen sparen:

Gruß Jana


----------

